# 7 killed in mall shooting



## DarkShadowfax (Apr 9, 2011)

Not sure if its been posted already,
A man armed with an automatic firearm opened fire on random people at a mall in Alphen aan de Rijn, the Netherlands.
He continued to shoot for approx. 10-20 min, and killed himself afterward.
6-7 people were killed, and 15 were wounded.



> ALPHEN AAN DEN RIJN, Netherlands  A gunman opened fire with a  machine gun at a crowded shopping mall outside Amsterdam on Saturday,  leaving at least seven people dead and wounding 15 others, officials and  witnesses said.
> The attacker was among the dead after fatally  shooting himself at the Ridderhof mall in Alphen aan den Rijn, Mayor Bas  Eenhoorn said. The suburb is less than 15 miles (25 kilometers)  southwest of Amsterdam.
> Eenhoorn said that children were among the victims,  but he could not confirm whether they were among the wounded or dead, or  both.


Article here
Another Dutch Article


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2011)

Aw...  that's not good.    Anyone have any idea what this guy's motive was?


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Apr 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Aw...  that's not good.    Anyone have any idea what this guy's motive was?



The police did find a farewell letter to his mother, but there was no motive,..
They're focusing their attention on a few other malls, as the guy did mention 3 others.
:/

He also had a firearms permit, although automatic firearms are illegal.
The police was already familiar with this guy (he seemed to own another illegal weapon at the age of 17), so I think he may have been involved with dark businesses..


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2011)

Horrible :wah:

I'm so sorry for the loss of your countrymen


----------

